# Have you ever bought anything off the internet?



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Have you ever bought anything off the internet?


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes, once.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Several times, yes.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I buy pretty much everything online now.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Lonelyguy said:


> I buy pretty much everything online now.


 :agree I'd rather buy stuff online than offline.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I do occasionally if it's something I REALLY want that I can't get at an actual store. But I don't buy online regularly.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Yeah, various movies that were unavailable or banned/cut in the UK, a few colognes too.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I do lots of ebaying and buy things from Amazon as well. Also do lots of Christmas shopping online.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I've bought loads of things online. I love it.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

It depends... mostly DVDs and CDs that I can't find locally or that I can get a better price than in local stores.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

am i the only one who doesnt buy anything off the internet?


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Oh yes, many times.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I bought two stereos online, fax machine, laser printer,two computers, a Kitchen Aide stand mixer, a water destiller, cd's, movies, clothes, shoes, a Select Comfort queen size bed, a reclining lawn chair, power washer, tv, DVD player, a tv stand, speaker stands, office supplies, software, an air conditioner, and I just bought a cordless weed eater a few days ago. I like buying online because I can find good prices. For example I seen a fax machine I liked on Amazon. They had the exact same one at Office Max store here. Office Max wanted $400, but Amazon was offering it for $140. That is a 35% price difference. Internet commerce is like the invention of sliced bread.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Have you ever bought anything off the internet?*



copper said:


> I bought two stereos online, fax machine, laser printer,two computers, a Kitchen Aide stand mixer, a water destiller, cd's, movies, clothes, shoes, a Select Comfort queen size bed, a reclining lawn chair, power washer, tv, DVD player, a tv stand, speaker stands, office supplies, software, an air conditioner, and I just bought a cordless weed eater a few days ago. I like buying online because I can find good prices. For example I seen a fax machine I liked on Amazon. They had the exact same one at Office Max store here. Office Max wanted $400, but Amazon was offering it for $140. That is a 35% price difference. Internet commerce is like the invention of sliced bread.


 since when is $140 35% off $400?


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: re: Have you ever bought anything off the internet?*



Noca said:


> copper said:
> 
> 
> > I bought two stereos online, fax machine, laser printer,two computers, a Kitchen Aide stand mixer, a water destiller, cd's, movies, clothes, shoes, a Select Comfort queen size bed, a reclining lawn chair, power washer, tv, DVD player, a tv stand, speaker stands, office supplies, software, an air conditioner, and I just bought a cordless weed eater a few days ago. I like buying online because I can find good prices. For example I seen a fax machine I liked on Amazon. They had the exact same one at Office Max store here. Office Max wanted $400, but Amazon was offering it for $140. That is a 35% price difference. Internet commerce is like the invention of sliced bread.
> ...


It is 65%. I hit the 3 instead of the 6. I am tired from working today. It is time for me to go to bed. :lol


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

The internet rules for buying things. I have sold things I've bought online. I just got $650 last week for an old Gibson SG I had for years. I think I made almost $100 on it.


----------



## green and lonely (May 29, 2006)

Lonelyguy said:


> I buy pretty much everything online now.


Me too.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yup, beats going to actual stores.

And I only buy comics and music, and the conveniently located chains and mom&pops don't carry what I ____________ to

(Edited for naughtiness)


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Yep. Some hard to find things and a few unmentionables.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I buy most things off the internet.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

The only thing i bought was this playstation 2 controller adaptor for my pc(great buy)


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Yes, many times. Shipping charges can be a pain sometimes.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Often.


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

I buy a few things online but I'm always worried that someone is going to steal the package off my front porch before I can get home.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I once got a CPU from Ebay.


----------



## quiet_one (Jun 14, 2006)

I buy a lot of stuff online; you can find pretty much anything on the Internet and it's much easier.


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

I shop online only if its something I can't get locally, like last week I bought myself some art supplies because we don't have any art supply stores around here. The biggest reason that I don't shop online a lot is that I am completely paranoind about identity theft so I try to use my credit card as little as possible.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

I have an addiction to online shopping. A majority of the clothes that I wear are from Forever 21, Pacsun, and Urban outfitters. The first two are in a different city (24 miles away). I don't have a car and I would feel bad to ask my sister to drive that far. so I just order online. There isn't an UO in Iowa so I don't have a choice but to order online. and I love ebay.

Other than the grocery store, the only places where I -physically- go shopping is Target and Walmart.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Almost everything but food.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've only used it to buy books on occasion because I find it's easier to just look it up an order it rather than call to see if bookstores have what I want in stock or going to browse for the same purpose


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I even bought my car online. I've bought groceries online a number of times, though I usually go out for that because self-checkout is socially easier than the delivery guy coming to my door. All clothes and entertainment and so forth I buy online. I've bought shoes online, though they're never quite right so I should really stop doing that.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

(sorry to see op is banned but anywho..)

I've bought over a hundred books,cds and dvds from ebay, amazon, hmv, sanity. over the last 5 years.

Clothing, shoes, gifts etc. and groceries I buy at stores.


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

Yeah I'd buy everything online if I could. I mostly buy CDs, books for schook, some shirts, and computer stuff.


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

Hoth said:


> I've bought shoes online, though they're never quite right so I should really stop doing that.


Zappos.com is your friend. Seriously, free shipping both ways and a huge selection of shoes! Wonderful service.

I'm online shopaholic!  I just love it.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I buy tons of stuff online! I generally like obscure things and you can't beat the internet for selection!


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

i buy lots of stuff online especially since im not a people person. the only thing i don't like is the wait time it sucks to live on the west coast because of that.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I like buying online because I can usually find stuff for cheaper than in the stores. Plus not having to pay sales tax is great. But it sucks if you have to return something.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

origami potato said:


> Zappos.com is your friend. Seriously, free shipping both ways and a huge selection of shoes! Wonderful service.


Nice, but I can't even afford their sandals, let alone their shoes. :lol I should've sent back the $20 too-big ones I got from amazon... but somehow it seemed like too much trouble to go to the post office and all that.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I sleep on a pillow I bought online, in a waterbed heated by a heater bought online and the safety liner for that waterbed was also bought online years ago. My DVD/VCR was bought online. I've bought a few books, some CDs, and DVDs. I bought ink for my printer and a financial calculator online years ago too.

Most of my hand towels were also bought online. I've bought shoes online. I've bought ammunition online and the UPS guys know who the guns nuts are as it will say "cartridges small arms" on the box.

I've bought contact lenses, medications, and numerous other items. I bought my first computer online from Dell a decade ago.


----------



## Cerz (Jan 18, 2010)

Back when i lived in the UK i used to order everything online, it was normally cheaper and only took about 2 days to get delivered. When i moved to Canada i don't buy anything online, or at the shops actually. Everything is so expensive and if you do find something cheap online the tax + postage will almost double the price.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Shauna The Dead said:


> I do occasionally if it's something I REALLY want that I can't get at an actual store. But I don't buy online regularly.


I buy online a lot more often now. I usually order stuff from hot topic at least once every couple months now, and occasionally other stuff too. you can get better deals using promo codes and they have a lot more to choose from- including clearance items that are never on clearance at the actual store. i'm gonna order a macbook online soon too.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah I have, mostly stuff for other people though like gifts


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes, tons of stuff.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Yes, lots of times. Books, electronics, clothing. I usually buy online if it's cheaper than buying it at the store or not available elsewhere.


----------



## Groundskeeper (Feb 6, 2010)

Most of my purchases are online now.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

Buying online legitimizes the Internet as an economic tool, attracting many investors to its realm.
A lot of the shipping is done by private companies which weakens the post office govt monopoly that costs tax payers money.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yep...all the time!


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't even have my own mailbox so no.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes, books mostly. Alot cheaper than at a book shop.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

All manner of things. Books for school, videogames, mma equiptment, speedballs, gym matting, leg stretchers(I can now do the side splitz) pretty solid investment lol..


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Too much to list. everything from Camera gear to computer games to parts for my car.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

A few DVD's and a 2-Bedroom apartment


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Shauna The Dead said:


> I buy online a lot more often now. I usually order stuff from hot topic at least once every couple months now, and occasionally other stuff too. you can get better deals using promo codes and they have a lot more to choose from- including clearance items that are never on clearance at the actual store. i'm gonna order a macbook online soon too.


Me too.I love Hot topic all though shipping to Norway is expensive so I try to limit my ordering from there to a couple of times a year 

Other than that I order cd's,dvd's,clothes,hair products and loads of other crap.

Or since I am in Melbourne now I haven't ordered anything (oh wait,I did order some photo prints to decorate my wall) because there are more variety here,but I can't really buy bigger things since it needs to fit in my baggage when I go back home.


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

Yes. Shopping online is very convenient. The last few purchases of mine were computer parts.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes, several times.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

More times than I can count.


----------



## amidalen (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, I love shopping on the internet. Saves me from getting a migraine or puking around people.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I actually prefer online shopping, rather than buying stuff in a store:

The Pros

1. You have a wider selection of stuff to choose from. Amazon.com carries pretty much everything, and I order from individual artist's websites all the time. I can get more t shirts, hard to find cds, and hard to find DVDs from Amazon marketplace.
2. Stuff is generally cheaper online, because you can buy something used at half the price that you could buy it new. I remember the excitement of buying a brand new copy of Bewitched (the movie) for $3 (which included shipping), and that DVD goes for $20 down at the DVD store.
3. You don't have stupid people going, "I've never heard of that band", when asking about a new release. I actually had someone ask, "Who's Genesis?" when I was looking to buy the Peter Gabriel era boxset, and this was at Best Buy!

Cons

1. It's kind of fun to go to the store, and search for something. You actually get to see what you're buying, instead of just an image. 
2. You get stuff right away, compared to over the internet (unless you're buying a download from Itunes or something like that.)
3. You get to interact with people, and carry on conversations. I know this sounds stupid on a SA board, but going to the store actually *decreases *my anxiety over time.

So there you have it, the pros and cons.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

The UPS guy used to come to my apt. every other week because I would order car parts off the internet.


----------



## ubercake (Jun 16, 2009)

I actually really really like buying things online. I'm very flippin weird like that, I love the wait period between the purchase and the day it arrives...it is like a present in the mail. I totally love buying things online on black friday, I get such a thrill knowing I can purchase something in the comfort of my home while others are going nuts in the streets...I'm horrible x.x


----------

